# False Coral Snake



## GrantD (Sep 27, 2010)

A friend in Costa Rica sent thru some shots on a non-herp forum.

Too good not to share...













cheers


----------



## guzzo (Sep 27, 2010)

Is that also called a milk snake?? you know from the old red touches yellow kill the fellow and red touches black ok for Jack rhym??? If so then i see that snake is ok for Jack!!!! is your friend called jack??

Ps nice pics!!


----------



## shaye (Sep 27, 2010)

You have lost me guzz:S lol


----------



## guzzo (Sep 27, 2010)

HAHA Look on Google...put in red touches yellow kill the fellow - coral snake. i am going a bit crazy today though!


----------



## guzzo (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is a quote from google

If you have difficulty separating the harmless mimics from the Eastern Coral Snake, the following mnemonic rhyme will identify the Eastern Coral Snake for you:
*'If red touches yellow, it can kill a fellow'* (Eastern Coral Snake)
*'If red touches black, it is a friend of Jack'* (Scarlet Kingsnake or Scarlet Snake)

So i am sure the above snake is Jacks friend!!!!


----------



## shaye (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeh I know but u said it too fast lol (is it possible through text or am I losing it like guzzo or going crazy lol) good pics mate


----------



## guzzo (Sep 27, 2010)

hah they are good pics though!


----------



## GrantD (Sep 27, 2010)

Nope, its a false Coral. My friend is really brilliant at identification.


----------



## dossy (Oct 13, 2010)

shaye said:


> Yeh I know but u said it too fast lol (is it possible through text or am I losing it like guzzo or going crazy lol) good pics mate


 yes your lossing it sorry shay but you only have a few hours left...ill gladly look after all ur reps tho dw



guzzo said:


> Is that also called a milk snake?? you know from the old red touches yellow kill the fellow and red touches black ok for Jack rhym??? If so then i see that snake is ok for Jack!!!! is your friend called jack??
> 
> Ps nice pics!!


its red to yellow will kill the fellow red to white its a venomose bite but if its red to black its a friend of jack...


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 13, 2010)

wow, your friend has a nice tan


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought it was "Red on yellow kills a fellow, Red on black venom lack". nice snake btw.


----------



## dossy (Oct 13, 2010)

dosnt matter to much both agree with each other haha...how bout we hav a new saying....judt dnt get bitten by anything


----------



## Charlie09 (Oct 13, 2010)

Not knocking your mate but the false coral doesnt have any white bands it looks more like a milk snake...and no im not getting my info from wiki


----------



## Naja_nivea (Oct 18, 2010)

The saying only works in north america where there is the milk snake and 1 species of coral snake, however in central and south america there several dozen coral snakes with lots of colour variations.


----------



## Wookie (Nov 11, 2010)

Charlie09 said:


> Not knocking your mate but the false coral doesnt have any white bands it looks more like a milk snake...and no im not getting my info from wiki


 
Doesn't matter if you are. Wiki is an awesome resource if used properly.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 12, 2010)

dossy said:


> dosnt matter to much both agree with each other haha...how bout we hav a new saying....judt dnt get bitten by anything



Lets just go with that


----------

